# Finally got my CCF for my HK!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Well the damn thing finally came in the mail. I really like the looks of it and plan on going to the range this saturday. Hopefully it will work as advitised! Look for my range report in a few days.

Here are some pics.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Note .... my comments here.............

http://www.handgunforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=943


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Wow, that looks nice.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I like mine too. I won't have much of a need for it soon though. My Blackside 45 will be here soon!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

(in my deepest Texan accent) I needs me one of them thar thangs for MY USP Tactical !!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*serious question..*

Do those pistols come with saddle bags or trunk yet


----------

